# Vision Spinner II



## Dunhillbear (10/6/14)

Can anyone advice me on whether it's safe to charge my VS II with my Twisp charger. Or should I invest in a different charger? Thanks! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## soonkia (10/6/14)

The Twisp charger looks like a standard Ego style charger. So, the answer would be yes you could use it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dunhillbear (10/6/14)

Thanks! It fits, but it stops charging after a while and the charger light goes green. Then I disconnect it, reconnect it, and then it continues to charge... Weird! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/14)

Dunhillbear said:


> Thanks! It fits, but it stops charging after a while and the charger light goes green. Then I disconnect it, reconnect it, and then it continues to charge... Weird!



Yip some of the Twisp chargers don't charge other devices... I had the same issue... some work and other don't... I bought a normal eGo charger at Vape King and it chargers everything.


----------



## Dunhillbear (10/6/14)

Thanks Rob, looks like I'll have to do the same thing... Grrrrrrrr! But loving the VS II! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## soonkia (10/6/14)

Hmmm, yes, that is weird - from the specs of the charger and the specs of the spinner you shouldn't have that problem. 

But, then I would advise you get another one, as that isn't correct behaviour


----------



## Renato Da Silva (30/9/14)

Dunhillbear said:


> Thanks! It fits, but it stops charging after a while and the charger light goes green. Then I disconnect it, reconnect it, and then it continues to charge... Weird!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 
My Charger also does this and I bought a new vision Charger the other day for my spinner 2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/9/14)

Ya it's because of the cycle thing of the Spinner.
When the Spinner goes from blue to white for example, it stops charging on normal chargers.

So the Vision charger fixes that - carries on charging.


----------



## BumbleBee (30/9/14)

Renato Da Silva said:


> My Charger also does this and I bought a new vision Charger the other day for my spinner 2


So you're still having this charging issue with the Vision Spinner charger? That shouldn't happen, that's kinda the point to spending the extra bucks on that charger. Does it charge all the way if you take the battery off charge and then on again?


----------



## Renato Da Silva (30/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> So you're still having this charging issue with the Vision Spinner charger? That shouldn't happen, that's kinda the point to spending the extra bucks on that charger. Does it charge all the way if you take the battery off charge and then on again?


 
Yea that is what happens, when it stops charging the first time. I just unscrew it and screw it back in and it's fine. I am grabbing my buddies battery later on this week and will see what happens


----------

